

"Paper Products for the Thinking Man" - a new booklist blog - delluminatus
http://booksforgeeks.wordpress.com/

======
delluminatus
I started this because I am always on the lookout for interesting books that
help people expand their boundaries. Let me know if you have any advice or
book recommendations.

